

Ask HN: Is ADA inherently more reliable? - jasongullickson

This article:<p>http://www.sae.org/mags/AEM/8982<p>...indicates that students have found coding in ADA produces more reliable software and ADA is used elsewhere in projects where "hands-off" operation is critical.<p>Anyone familiar with ADA care to comment on this or describe the language features that might contribute to this feeling of confidence?
======
stonemetal
From what I understand(which isn't much because I haven't learned Ada beyond
hello world.) It is more or less java before there was a Java, all memory
access, array indexes, etc. are checked at run time. Strong type system, no
implicit casts. The language was designed to be amiable to automated
verification. You can see this in the way close tags are done. There is no
generic end of block. There is end if, end loop, end function name. This way
the compiler can narrow down exactly where the missing end block is in your
code.

